# When to ride full seat and when to ride 1/2 seat



## Dalesponyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

In western trail and at our centered riding barn, on the trail mostly full seat contact is used all the time, except when jumping. There is not a lot of loose rein either. In videos I watch of long distance riders, they mostly seem to be in a half seat on a fairly loose rein. When does a rider use the 1/2 seat vs the full seat ? The only other time I see 1/2 seat is with hunter/jumpers. How does each affect the efficiency of the horse’s movement?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When jockeys got off the horse's back in the late 1800s, race times improved 6%. Since then, race times have barely improved at all. That suggests getting off the horse's back at a gallop is 6% more efficient for the horse. That is huge in a 1 mile race. 6% of 5280 equals over 100 yards.

Two point has a different advantage. Trotting in two point reduces peak impact pressures by 20% compared to either sitting or posting. Posting cuts the peak impact pressures down to half as often but doesn't actually reduce peak impact. 

"_The significantly highest load on the horse’s back was at the sitting trot (2112 N), followed by the rising trot (2056 N) and the two-point seat (1688 N). The rider was most stable in the two-point seat while transferring the lowest load on the horse’s back. The rising trot was found to be more stable and less stressful for the horse’s back compared to the sitting trot._ "









A comparison of forces acting on the horse’s back and the stability of the rider’s seat in different positions at the trot


The aim of the study was to compare the stability of the rider as well as the forces acting on a horse’s back with different seating positions at the …




www.sciencedirect.com





I'm not an endurance rider so I cannot give specific advice. I'm more of a data geek, so I'm answering from that perspective. But FWIW from a trail riding perspective: I use a half-seat, or as I joke, a 3/4 seat or 7/8 seat, very frequently. Up or down steep spots, uneven terrain. All trotting. At a walk when my horse's balance is challenged. But I'm not in a race and my horse needs exercise, so canters are usually full seat for me - although a forward full seat. Maybe that is where the 7/8 seat comes in....it would feel strange to just SIT on his back at a canter.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

As one who rides over a variety of country, I use a half seat often. Definitely when trotting or loping over rough ground. Whether it's plowed or disked ground, or very rocky ground. I also post at the trot. I rarely sit a trot, only if it's a few steps. 

I ride western most often.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It varies depending on the countryside, horse and what were doing. I've ridden and ride over many types of landscapes and surfaces including open moorland, ploughed fields, grassland, arenas, beaches, water, roads and tracks, sometimes with fences dotted along the way.

Like others, I use a forward seat over rough ground; occasionally a sitting canter, on flatter tracks; and very rarely, a rising canter. I use a rising trot on any surface.

I sit to drive a horse forward. If I'm going into a fence, I sit so that I don't get ahead of the jump and have more chance of staying on if it slammed on the brakes.

I read the land and horse and change as necessary so that I can, hopefully, help the horse.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When I was doing longer distance riding, I have a lot of back problems and I would use the half seat to protect my back especially over rough ground just so I wouldn't get a nasty jolt slamming down into the saddle. Or trotting out and making a sharp turn I do as well. Over really rough ground I would sometimes take a handful of mane to keep steady and not get a bad bounce.
When schooling I tend to sit more deeply in the saddle but even then I will protect my back if the horse acts up. I do get critical comments for this but if I'm not careful and I hurt my back it could be 6 weeks or so before I can ride again so that's always on my mind.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I use two point every time I ride to warm up my horse or if if I want to get off her back for some reason, like getting her a bit more forward. When I was riding a pregnant mare, it was exclusively in two point except for walk. I rode her (very lightly) up until two days before she gave birth. She was stabled with very limited turnout so she needed exercise. She never showed any discomfort otherwise we would have made a different plan.

I also use two point if the horse is unsettled. The horses I rode responded well to it and I feel more balanced in two point, both in trot and in canter.

Overall I prefer two point to any other seat. Since I don’t compete it doesn’t really make a difference which seat I use.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Regarding the rein contact you see in endurance, in my experience it depends on the horse's personality. My friend rides one of her horses on a loose rein, the other with contact.

On long rides I've always had a fairly loose rein at the walk. 
My first Arab and my TB both can trot and canter on a loose rein. They will stay in a gait and not try to go faster. 

My other Arab often did not go on a loose rein because she thought faster was always better, and would always want to gallop if I gave her extra rein.

For me, riding long distances and especially trotting for miles is most comfortable in half seat or two point. Some endurance riders sit the whole ride, so it just depends on what works best for you and the horse.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I think you would find that sitting on the horse's back at a canter, or even at a gallop to be easy, and not very difficult to get comfortable with it. I don't like anything that pulls my center of balance in one direction or another, and like you say, it isn't a race. So I sit up at a canter. I believe if you see some Lone Ranger or Cisco Kid episodes, that's how they rode.


----------

